# Horseradish Crusted Bison Roulade



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my first roulade. It takes a fair amount of work but its well worth the effort. I used a big ole bison round steak. After tenderizing the steak with a meat cleaver it was huge, as big as a dinner plate. Here we go:

*Ingredients*
 
Steak: 
2 to 2 1/2 lb - round steak

Stuffing:
3 - Anaheim peppers, stemmed, halved lengthwise and seeded
1/2 pound - sliced provolone cheese (about 8 slices) 
3 tbsp - extra-virgin olive oil 
1 bunch - green onions, chopped
3 cloves - garlic, minced
2 tbsp - basil, minced
1 tsp - chopped fresh rosemary
1 cup - fresh parsley, chopped 
Salt and freshly ground pepper

Coating: 
1/2 cup - butter, melted
4 tbsp - cup breadcrumbs
4 tbsp - panko breadcrumbs
3 tbsp - horseradish 
1 tbsp - chopped fresh parsley 
Salt and freshly ground pepper

*Directions*

Prepare the stuffing for the steak: Preheat the broiler and place the peppers cut-side down on a foil-lined broiler pan. Broil until the skin is charred, 8 to 10 minutes. Set aside to cool. Peel the skin off the peppers with your fingers or a paring knife. Lightly rinse to remove any remaining skin and pat dry.


 Filling: Combine the olive oil, onions, garlic, basil, and rosemary. Over medium heat cook in a skillet until soft, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat, add the parsley and season with salt and pepper. Let cool.

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Tenderize the steak until 1/4 inch thick. Lay out on a cutting board with the long side facing you and season with salt and pepper. Place the roasted peppers evenly over the meat, leaving a 1-inch border around the edge. Top with the cheese slices. Spread the filling evenly over the cheese. Roll the meat tightly, tucking in the filling as you roll.




Make the crust: Mix the butter, breadcrumbs, rosemary, parsley, basil, horseradish, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and pepper to taste in a medium bowl until moistened. Wrap the roll with twine in three or four places or secure the meat roll with toothpicks. Press the breadcrumb mixture over the top and sides. 


Place the steak roll on a rack in a roasting pan and roast until the crust is golden and a thermometer inserted into the center registers 130 degrees for medium-rare, about 45 minutes. Transfer to a cutting board and let rest 15 minutes. Carefully cut off the twine or remove the toothpicks and then slice the roll crosswise into 1-inch pieces.





The pan drippings are a blend of cheese, herbs, horseradish crust and butter and are out of this world!
.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

One word---Wow


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 What Dunkem said WOW! Looks Delicious.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm getting fat just looking at it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

....just happen to have a Bison round steak in the freezer. Looks good!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Im sure if I had the chance I would drink the drippings. :hungry:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That looks and sounds amazing!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob, why do you post all of these amazing looking entrees early in the morning? It makes that 12 or 1 o'clock lunch seem like forever away and makes my roast beef sandwich ... meh.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Goob, why do you post all of these amazing looking entrees early in the morning? It makes that 12 or 1 o'clock lunch seem like forever away and makes my roast beef sandwich ... meh.;-)


ah, ha, ha, ha I often processed my pics and write threads in the middle of the night. I don't sleep well anymore.

I got the inspiration from a recipe in a Cabelas catalog I got the other day.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> ....just happen to have a Bison round steak in the freezer. Looks good!


It's really tough so tenderize it well. Watch the temperature, don't cook over 130° - 140° internal. I overcooked mine and a lot of the cheese ran out.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't make the best leftovers. Gets a little dry and the cheese runs out when it's heated back up:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ummm ,those veggies look awesome!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

:drool: Looks good wyogoob


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, I'll be making this. Well something close, no buffalo at my house.


----------

